# Durst? 1x GIF



## Adamsberg (15 Feb. 2012)




----------



## tommie3 (16 Feb. 2012)

Gibts so ne Flasche auch von Krombacher?


----------



## Padderson (16 Feb. 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Gibts so ne Flasche auch von Krombacher?



nee nee - da muß schon ein fränkisches Bier her, das schmeckt wenigstens


----------

